# smoking chicken breasts



## scaredcat

I am new to smoking and want to start with chicken breasts. Any tips or suggestions?  How long will they take


----------



## fwismoker

Chicken is a lean piece so there is no need to go low and slow, and brining would be a good idea.


----------



## fwismoker

Maybe smoke it at 275 and brine in a salt and sugar solution. Put a good bbq rub in it and smoke it to temp. Shouldn't take long at all.


----------



## scaredcat

Great.... you think about a couple of hours?


----------



## fwismoker

Oh no, it'll go way faster than that at 275. If you don't have a remote thermometer i would get one and keep an eye on it. Pull it at 160 , wrap in foil and it'll keep cooking and get to 165. It's easy to dry out but just keep a eye on the temperature.


----------



## scaredcat

thanks... I should set my expectation for a real dry one for this first time so it will be all up hill from there.. lol


----------



## smoking b

I smoke mine at 225* & never had any come out dry. I don't brine either but may try it sometime. If you're bored you can check out this thread to see a few pics of how juicy they finish http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132571/todays-smoke-for-the-evening-meal

If you end up liking to smoke chicken here is something else easy to do that turns out good http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134007/tonights-smoke-to-feed-the-parents

Good luck with your chicken!


----------



## californiadan

Keep your hopes high, I've always done well with chicken breast and a little bit of your favorite seasoning. I picked up a instant hand held digital thermometer from lowes for less than 20 dollars and it works great. Pull them as soon as you can after 165 and it will not be dry. It's also be my experience that a little smoke goes a long way with chicken and I tend pull it out and finish it in the oven so it ends up with just a kiss of smoke flavor. Anyways good luck with your smoke and enjoy!


----------



## scaredcat

and the final product!!













smoker 003.JPG



__ scaredcat
__ Jan 27, 2013


----------



## smoking b

Looks good! How were they?


----------



## scaredcat

really good.  very moist.  Now I gotta decide what to smoke next weekend!


----------



## smokeforstomach

Had success preheat smoker to 225. Noticed anything below 225 electric masterpro smoker will not achieve good smoke and chips will not burn.
  So at 225 for 3 to 3:15 hr, have 6-8 quarter breasts, every 60 minutes a few apple chips. Also have  50/50 apple vinegar with water in tray. About 90 minutes in turned over breasts for even cook. After removing throw on grill for 2-5 minutes a side to crisp skin. Done, have plenty of napkins for moist delicious  fog-horn-leghorn chicken. :grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------

